# blackhead removal with comedone estractor



## gbarkelar (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi  Can anyone tell me what code to use for removal of blackheads on pt back with a comedone extractor?  can I use 10040 acne surgery?  
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TracyAlder (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, 10040 is the appropriate code


----------

